# Are You Going To South Dakota Pheasant Hunting



## Nimrod71 (Aug 24, 2022)

I have had a number of hunters asking me about going to South Dakota this year and I was wondering who all on GON were planning trips this year.  If you are going and don't mind sharing where it may be of help to fellow hunters.


----------



## FOLES55 (Aug 25, 2022)

Head out in just a couple weeks! 

Chamberlin, SD to be exact. This will be my 2nd trip there and highly recommended to all who might inquire about it. I can already hear those faint rooster cackles in my sleep.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Aug 25, 2022)

A late trip in December.  Hand County, Miller SD


----------



## Nimrod71 (Aug 26, 2022)

Foless, I have driven through Chamberlin a number of times but I have not hunted there.  However, I have hunted at PucWonna about 30 miles East just North of 90.  Patterson has a large cattle operation there and he lets me hunt his place.  

My last trips out have been to Winner, just a little farther West and South of 90.  The hunting there has been really good because of all the sun flowers grown there.  

Good luck on your trip.


----------



## Gator89 (Aug 26, 2022)

https://forum.gon.com/threads/sodak-2022.1022503/#post-13538033


----------



## FOLES55 (Aug 26, 2022)

Nimrod71 said:


> Foless, I have driven through Chamberlin a number of times but I have not hunted there.  However, I have hunted at PucWonna about 30 miles East just North of 90.  Patterson has a large cattle operation there and he lets me hunt his place.
> 
> My last trips out have been to Winner, just a little farther West and South of 90.  The hunting there has been really good because of all the sun flowers grown there.
> 
> Good luck on your trip.


Thank you!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Aug 26, 2022)

Yes opening day, T-Bones Treehouse...Winner, SD


----------



## seaduck (Aug 30, 2022)

I was one that contacted nimrod. A group of us are heading out next year. November 2023. We will be staying in Mitchell. Good luck to all headed out this year and hope to read more about y’all’s experiences.


----------



## Pruitt101 (Aug 31, 2022)

Those of you who have hunted near Mitchell and Chamberlain, do you see any grouse while hunting?  I'm very interested in going there in Sept. and chasing them..........


----------



## ddavis1120 (Aug 31, 2022)

My group hunts the first week of December every year.  Stay in Chamberlain and hunt around the area on private land.  It is a great place to hunt big wild birds with amazing scenery.

We see a few grouse but they would be hard to target because you’re going see so many pheasant.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 31, 2022)

Been years ago but hunted in Chamberlain with an indian feller named Larry around Halloween for several years. Fly into Sioux Falls, stop at Cabelas for shells and license. Stayed at the Best Western and usually ate supper at Al's Oasis (best prime rib ever). Back then there were a couple of bars on Main street to hang out at in the evening. Standing corn was my favorite to hunt, you could see the birds running around and jump deer. A whole different world out there....


----------



## mecicon (Sep 5, 2022)

Leaving November 3, pulling a 5th Wheel for lodging, 3 dogs in the back seat. Staying in Presho. We will hunt public land (GPA, WIA and Ft. Pierre National Grassland) a couple days then head to private land for 3-4 days.

First time to try IA on the way back for a couple days.

I've been going almost every year since '04, first several years went to Winner. In 2016 we tried Presho and found a farmer/rancher that let us hunt for cheap when all others wanted $300-$400 per day.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 5, 2022)

FOLES55 said:


> Head out in just a couple weeks!
> 
> Chamberlin, SD to be exact. This will be my 2nd trip there and highly recommended to all who might inquire about it. I can already hear those faint rooster cackles in my sleep.





ddavis1120 said:


> My group hunts the first week of December every year.  Stay in Chamberlain and hunt around the area on private land.  It is a great place to hunt big wild birds with amazing scenery.
> 
> We see a few grouse but they would be hard to target because you’re going see so many pheasant.





Cool Hand Luke said:


> Been years ago but hunted in Chamberlain with an indian feller named Larry around Halloween for several years. Fly into Sioux Falls, stop at Cabelas for shells and license. Stayed at the Best Western and usually ate supper at Al's Oasis (best prime rib ever). Back then there were a couple of bars on Main street to hang out at in the evening. Standing corn was my favorite to hunt, you could see the birds running around and jump deer. A whole different world out there....



I actually grew up in Chamberlain/Oacoma. Y’all making me homesick. We are headed back in early October to visit my folks. Good luck to all


----------



## deerslayer357 (Sep 5, 2022)

Headed out November 9th for 4 days of hunting, close to Aberdeen.  Farmer let’s us hunt his land and then we will also hunt some public land.  This will be 5 years at the same farm for me, and my 9th trip for pheasants.


----------



## FOLES55 (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## FOLES55 (Sep 16, 2022)

SoDak did not disappoint this year!
Full bags again this trip.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Sep 16, 2022)

That's great Foles.  Wish I was there.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 16, 2022)

FOLES55 said:


> SoDak did not disappoint this year!
> Full bags again this trip.


Is this this year or last year?


----------



## Gator89 (Sep 16, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Is this this year or last year?



Certainly could be and likely are 2022 pictures.

Licensed pheasant preserves can start hunting on September 1 each year.

Non-preserve hunting on both public and private land opens the third Saturday of October each year.


----------



## Gator89 (Sep 16, 2022)

Pruitt101 said:


> Those of you who have hunted near Mitchell and Chamberlain, do you see any grouse while hunting?  I'm very interested in going there in Sept. and chasing them..........



I see an occasional grouse and have managed to bag a half dozen or so Sharpies hunting NE of Pierre.

The National Grasslands south of Pierre have good sharptail hunting.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 16, 2022)

Gator89 said:


> Certainly could be and likely is 2022 pictures.
> 
> Licensed pheasant preserves can start hunting on September 1 each year.
> 
> Non-preserve hunting, public and private land opens the third Saturday of October each year.


I've never been and am planning to go wild opening weekend...didn't realize the pen raised birds had a different opener...


----------



## Gator89 (Sep 16, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I've never been and am planning to go wild opening weekend...didn't realize the pen raised birds had a different opener...



You should have a blast in Winner.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 16, 2022)

Gator89 said:


> You should have a blast in Winner.


I can't wait.  This group of guys goes every year, it just conflicts with deer and football (son) so I have never gone...given how things stacked up this year decided to go with the guys this year...

I've only not been to 3 states and this is one of them...SD, ND, and AK...so I'm going to be down to 2 left...

Will post some pics I am sure...


----------



## Maysport (Sep 17, 2022)

Can't wait to go back to Presho!  Been going for years and lately with my son.  Logistics and cost to take the dog get harder and more expensive each year (because we fly), but it is worth it!  We'll be in the field hunting starting Oct 27.  Precipitation can have an impact on crops and bird populations.  It has been harder the past few but word seems to be its a little better in this area this year.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 17, 2022)

According to my father, who lives there, it’s been a really dry spring and summer up there. That generally means a good hatch so there should be plenty of birds for y’all. Good Luck to all and safe travels


----------



## hoffy (Sep 18, 2022)

I think the harvest will be starting a little earlier than normal where I live in Miller, due to dry conditions.  I believe that will help in finding birds.  I help a local farmer during harvest and we didn’t see many birds for the 1st week but once the fields were harvested we started seeing more  and more birds.  I also think our numbers should be up from the last couple of years,,, our spring was better for the chicks.   
Good Luck Everyone!!!


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 18, 2022)

Headed to Kennebec on 10/28 for my 2nd trip ever. Definitely different than pen raised birds around here. Can’t wait!!! Hope to get some more prairie chickens this trip as well.


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## jdgator (Sep 19, 2022)

Maysport said:


> View attachment 1177171
> 
> Can't wait to go back to Presho!  Been going for years and lately with my son.  Logistics and cost to take the dog get harder and more expensive each year (because we fly), but it is worth it!  We'll be in the field hunting starting Oct 27.  Precipitation can have an impact on crops and bird populations.  It has been harder the past few but word seems to be its a little better in this area this year.



Nice!

How does your Boykin do up there? Is it too much country for a smaller gundog?


----------



## Birdhuntfun (Sep 19, 2022)

Our group stays in Oacoma (right across the river from Chamberlain) and we hunt in Reliance - which is about 10-12 miles further west.


----------



## Maysport (Sep 19, 2022)

jdgator said:


> Nice!
> 
> How does your Boykin do up there? Is it too much country for a smaller gundog?


My Boykin does great-it's the most fun he could have being able to run the big fields with so many bird contacts.  We hunt in a group with most of the other dogs being labs, he can't usually compete getting across a plot of milo or corn for a retrieve, but he can hold his own against them especially if we are on a wing position.

My perspective is on driven hunts.  They aren't bred to hunt all day in open prairie and so wouldn't be able to keep up with the pointers and setters.   But, I've found they can handle all conditions from hot days to snow, and they generally do better than the big dogs on early season hot days. My Boykins typically hunt every drive compared to the labs that are typically rotated and rested, and hunt maybe half as many drives on a given day.

The sand spurs can be bad in some areas so I run nylon boots on him.  Some others silently sneer at this, but I'm the one laughing when their 'big' dog falls behind or comes limping up lame.  He still picks up quite a few spurs and cockleburs in his ears that take some time to comb out after the hunt. Those that haven't hunted around Boykins are amazed at the 'little brown dog' and their ability to find and retrieve a rooster.


----------



## FOLES55 (Sep 21, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Is this this year or last year?


This season


----------



## FOLES55 (Sep 21, 2022)

Maysport said:


> My Boykin does great-it's the most fun he could have being able to run the big fields with so many bird contacts.  We hunt in a group with most of the other dogs being labs, he can't usually compete getting across a plot of milo or corn for a retrieve, but he can hold his own against them especially if we are on a wing position.
> 
> My perspective is on driven hunts.  They aren't bred to hunt all day in open prairie and so wouldn't be able to keep up with the pointers and setters.   But, I've found they can handle all conditions from hot days to snow, and they generally do better than the big dogs on early season hot days. My Boykins typically hunt every drive compared to the labs that are typically rotated and rested, and hunt maybe half as many drives on a given day.
> 
> ...


Those brown dogs and field bred cockers are some of the finest upland/pheasant dogs a man can have. They make a mighty fine family dog after the hunt also.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 21, 2022)

FOLES55 said:


> This season


Sweet!  We are ready!


----------



## FOLES55 (Sep 21, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Sweet!  We are ready!


Best of luck


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 3, 2022)

All depends on how KS is. 4 hours vs 8 hours from my house makes a big difference, and KS your allowed 4 birds.  I think the far Western Regions of KS and NE are going to be tough this year due to drought.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Oct 3, 2022)

Jetjockey said:


> All depends on how KS is. 4 hours vs 8 hours from my house makes a big difference, and KS your allowed 4 birds.  I think the far Western Regions of KS and NE are going to be tough this year due to drought.


My brother is saying it's going to be a tough year in many parts of KS...


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 3, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> My brother is saying it's going to be a tough year in many parts of KS...


I think that’s true, but in a portion of KS, numbers are up.  That area has quail and pheasants. Central KS should be decent.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Oct 3, 2022)

Jetjockey said:


> I think that’s true, but in a portion of KS, numbers are up.  That area has quail and pheasants. Central KS should be decent.


I think that's right...drought is bad out west...north central is probably going to be OK...where you hunting?


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 4, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think that's right...drought is bad out west...north central is probably going to be OK...where you hunting?



Wherever I find birds.  I’ll start out West, and head east. I have a bunch of buddies and we all hunt the same basic areas (CO, NE, and KS) so wherever the best reports come from, that’s where Ill be hunting.  My guess is I’ll end up mostly in the Western side of the Smokey Hills region.  Pheasant numbers look decent there, and quail numbers are up again.  Usually not to hard to find both in good numbers in that area.


----------



## Whitefeather (Oct 4, 2022)

We’re in South Dakota now. Not hunting but visiting my family. Crop harvest is about 50% done on corn and beans, sunflowers are about 90% done, and milo is about 10%. It’s been terrible dry all year. Lots of the stock ponds are dry. We’ve seen 2 pheasants in 3 days of driving around, which is usually low.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Oct 4, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> We’re in South Dakota now. Not hunting but visiting my family. Crop harvest is about 50% done on corn and beans, sunflowers are about 90% done, and milo is about 10%. It’s been terrible dry all year. Lots of the stock ponds are dry. We’ve seen 2 pheasants in 3 days of driving around, which is usually low.


Well I've been opening day enough to know that some years, some decades, are better than others...hope it shapes up before next weekend!  How far from Winner are you?


----------



## Whitefeather (Oct 4, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Well I've been opening day enough to know that some years, some decades, are better than others...hope it shapes up before next weekend!  How far from Winner are you?


We are in Chamberlain now. Winner is about 40 miles south. We actually rode out that way to a little spot called Hamil today.


----------



## Whitefeather (Oct 4, 2022)

Good luck to all you fellas heading up next week. Lots of road projects between here and there so safe travels. 

 I love this place and never even brought a shotgun.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Oct 18, 2022)

Well it was a good trip...can't wait to make it back...


----------



## bluedog71 (Oct 28, 2022)

Great first day today. Full 4 man limit.


----------



## bluedog71 (Oct 31, 2022)

Last day was pretty good. Ended our trip with a total of 26 pheasants and  17 chickens.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Oct 31, 2022)

bluedog71 said:


> Last day was pretty good. Ended our trip with a total of 26 pheasants and  17 chickens.


Nice!  We only saw a few chickens, didn't take any...


----------



## SoDak12 (Oct 31, 2022)

Been a great season so far at Perry River Ranch near Presho, SD. It’s been fun to see the bird numbers we have so far! Good luck to all hunters this season and welcome to those who are here now.


----------



## bluedog71 (Oct 31, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Nice!  We only saw a few chickens, didn't take any...


I bet we seen 100’s every day on the ranch that we hunted. Noticed a pattern of them flying to the same field everyday at around 9:00am and about 5:30-6:00pm. We laid out in the field and shot them like geese. Didn’t seem to be bothered by our orange vest nor my truck sitting in the field. I could have sit on the back of the truck and shot a limit all 3 days we were there.

Anybody got a good recipe for these? I grilled some last year like a dove popper and they were tasty. Maybe beer can chicken on the egg???


----------



## redriverpete (Nov 3, 2022)

FOLES55 said:


> Head out in just a couple weeks!
> 
> Chamberlin, SD to be exact. This will be my 2nd trip there and highly recommended to all who might inquire about it. I can already hear those faint rooster cackles in my sleep.


Just got back Monday. Hunted Korkow Ranch in Pierre.  Lots of birds. Great setup and hospitality.  Other guys I hunted with had been there before but it was my first time.  I recommend them for sure.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Nov 6, 2022)

Headed out Wednesday morning to Aberdeen.  Thursday weather forecast looks menacing.  3-5” snow during day with 20-35mph winds and 5-8” more Thursday night.  Hoping to arrive Thursday around noon, but May try to push it up a little to beat the weather.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Nov 7, 2022)

Heading to Gregory Thursday and the weather is looking rough for this GA boy. 

Snow Thursday 
Friday is high or 19 low of 1 and windy 
Saturday is about the same. 

Not sure how to prepare for that haha


----------



## deerslayer357 (Nov 7, 2022)

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> Heading to Gregory Thursday and the weather is looking rough for this GA boy.
> 
> Snow Thursday
> Friday is high or 19 low of 1 and windy
> ...


Not only snow, but 5-8” and blizzard conditions.  Low on Saturday is -7 in Aberdeen.  Lots of wind proof layers is all I know.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Nov 14, 2022)

SoDak 2022 was an interesting one.  Winter storm dropped 1/2” of ice around Aberdeen the morning we got there.  Hunted Fri/Sat/Sun.  Figured out how to hunt in all this ice Saturday evening and then started doing much better.  Tall Standing corn or sunflowers were better than sloughs and shorter crops like milo.

Here are a few pics


----------



## hoffy (Dec 2, 2022)

Fishin & Hunting said:


> A late trip in December.  Hand County, Miller SD


I live in Hand County, there are a lot of pheasants and a few grouse around here.  You won’t have any problem finding them.  Good luck


----------



## mecicon (Dec 6, 2022)

Not the end of the day, but a picture to capture a friendship.

From left to right: Me, son and a friend from Thunder Bay Ontario.

By the way, 90% of any lodge, or guided operation has a mixture of pen-raised and wild birds. You can tell by their beak, if you can see through their beak (side to side) they are NOT wild. They may be liberated and act more wild but at some point they were hatched in a pen.

For every 1 bird taken the operator must replace with 2 birds.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Dec 14, 2022)

Well, my trip to South Dakota was canceled because of weather.  Will have to wait till next year.


----------

